# Another baby killed . . .



## lostbear (May 29, 2013)

Morning news - and 11 month old baby has been 'mauled to death' by a dog in Blackburn. A man and woman have been arrested and the dog destroyed. No other details yet - how the hell do these things happen?

Does nobody watch their children and dogs, despite all of the warnings?

Poor little baby. Poor dog. Neither of them stood a chance by the looks of it.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

*Just heard this on the radio. How sad and tragic. It says the police have taken the dog but no mention in the link or on the radio that the dog had been pts.
BBC News - Baby in Blackburn, Lancashire, killed by pet dog*


----------



## smokeybear (Oct 19, 2011)

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/352736-dog-attack.html


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

poor lil mite x


----------



## jaycee05 (Sep 24, 2012)

Awful, and the lunchtime news said the dog had been destroyed, the woman was the mother, but the man wasn't the father, it said they have been charged with manslaughter, al though earlier it said with neglect, 
Poor baby, poor dog, and poor babys real father,
It was an American pit bull apparently


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

How awful. absolutely dreadful.

RIP little one


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

devastating, for all involved


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

Terrible news, the poor baby must have one through horrendous and agonising pain before she died, poor dog too, so many of these type of dogs get in to the wrong hands. All dogs should be supervised near children. It would benefit both owners and dogs to go to obedience classes when they are pups.


----------

